# Animated GIF fight!!!! GO!!!



## ehMax




----------



## gwillikers




----------



## ehMax




----------



## ehMax




----------



## ehMax




----------



## ehMax




----------



## overkill

ehMax said:


>


We have a winner! I almost fell of my chair after seeing this one :clap:


----------



## ehMax




----------



## SINC

Lemme see, soon as I figure out what this thread is about, I'm gonna participate, I think . . .


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC




----------



## Trose




----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## CanadaRAM

-


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## The Doug




----------



## gwillikers

I consider this the "BC Liberal", or, "Gordon Campbell" meter. But you can imagine it for many other purposes.  









:heybaby:


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## gwillikers

Hey, one of mine was censored!

Seriously, if post #13 is allowed, how the hell did my last post cross the line!?! Perhaps a new thread is required for such an explanation?


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Vexel




----------



## Demosthenes X

ehMax said:


>



Sorry, but this one trumps all. I could watch this for hours...

Honourable Mentions go to SINC and Vexel for the dog and cat, respectively, though.


----------

